# French Bulldog: Help me understand coat colour DNA test results?



## Toothpick134 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Greetings from the UK. I wanted to ask someone who may have experience in breeding French Bulldogs. I have recently had my French Bulldog girl (Phoebe) DNA tested for coat coat colour. She herself is of Black coat, KC Registered with excellent bloodlines. The results were as follows: n/n, n/At, n/a, B/B, D/d, E/E, EM/EM, n/KB, N/S. (please see attached image for the results with some explanations.)

I have a basic understanding of genetics and Dominant/Recessive genes, and have tried watching many youtube videos explaining it. I would like to ask your opinion in understanding the results. 

My question is: when picking a stud based off of his DNA, what are my options with regards to possible offspring coat colours my dam can produce? What DNA should I look for when picking a stud and what are the possibilities in terms of coat colour of offspring?

Thank you for reading my post, I would really appreciate any help.

All the best!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

You may find this site useful for helping you interpret those results.

In terms of breeding colour (providing you're not dealing with colours that can potentially have health implications) really shouldn't be the main criteria when choosing a stud.

What health tests has your girl had? You need to be looking for a stud who has complimentary tests results and who is also a good match in terms of conformation. Obviously the breed's health is very heavily tied to their conformation so you need to be very honest with yourself about your bitch's strengths and weaknesses then choose a stud who will maximise the chances of the pups being sound and healthy.

An extremely high proportion of Frenchie litters are born via c section. Is your girl from self whelping lines? That's something else to consider when choosing a stud.

The inbreeding coefficient of a potential litter is also something you need to be considering. This article explains COIs and why they're important.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Toothpick134 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Greetings from the UK. I wanted to ask someone who may have experience in breeding French Bulldogs. I have recently had my French Bulldog girl (Phoebe) DNA tested for coat coat colour. She herself is of Black coat, KC Registered with excellent bloodlines. The results were as follows: n/n, n/At, n/a, B/B, D/d, E/E, EM/EM, n/KB, N/S. (please see attached image for the results with some explanations.)
> 
> ...


I didn't understand the way you wrote it, but it appears from the results (even those are written a little weird) your dog is 
At the A Locus at/a which means she carriers tan point (at) and recessive black (a), B locus BB (black pigment, doesn't carry liver), D locus Dd (expresses black pigment, carriers dilute), E is a little wonky but seems E locus is EmEm black mask, K locus Kb/ky dominant black (Kb) which is why she has black coat, she carriers white spotting at S locus.

Have you done clinical and DNA health testing? That's the DNA you need to base your breeding on. I'd not bother worrying about his coat color results.
If you look at your bitches results it tells you what she can produce, but that can also depends on the male when looking at recessive genes.

Recessive black, dominant black, tan point, blue, all her puppies will have the black facial mask. She can never produce liver or recessive yellow.


----------



## Peterhetherington (Mar 13, 2021)

Could someone help me or explain my dogs dna please


----------

